# Maryland



## marylandplow

HOW MANY MARYLAND PLOWERS HERE AND WHERE ARE YOU ALL FROM. SPARROWS POINT HERE:waving:


----------



## wavemaster

*MD plowers*

I am in North Baltimore Cnty, mainly doing parking lots in Hunt Valley.


----------



## edshipp19

All over PG and Montgomery County


----------



## Precision Lawn

Gambrills,Md 
Looking to sub out


----------



## SteveVB

Montgomery Cty here- Rvlle, Gaithersburg


----------



## mjandrew

Montgomery County here also, Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## Heron Cove PM

Indian Head to Frederick. But mainly P.G. and Montgomery counties.


----------



## H & L Imp

*any body subbing out?*

Good ole Pasadena is here too. Anybody wants subs let me know.


----------



## frogman

Brandywine/Waldorf/La Plata/Indian Head areas here and looking for a sub. Anyone interested, give me a shout and we'll talk. All commercial work.

Required:
Honest, licensed/insured, safety concious, no drugs or problems with booze, responsible, commited to get the job done to specs (mine), reliable rig, cell phone, must carry a shovel (and actually be willing to use it if necessary), self motivated and capable of being detail oriented as required. 

Bob


----------



## DropPlow

Brunswick, Knoxville- basically Frederick and points west. I can sub when route is done.


----------



## columbiaplower

Columbia, Maryland, working a bit in Glen Burnie and in the city.


----------



## tony3o

Northern Calvert County here - working mostly in PG County, Upper Marlboro area.


----------



## kcgrounds

Towson, MD area


----------



## PlowinMD

I'm currently in the Timonium area and am looking to hook myself up as a sub to fill in the the whole day.


----------



## Potomac Lawns

southern md charles county


----------



## Mdirrigation

Anne arundel And Howard county


----------



## PlowinMD

*Re: MD plowers*

Do you need help plowing those big lots in Hunt Valley? let me know here or send an email @[email protected]


----------



## dougbarber

*Looking for Sub Work*

Starting Out.
Looking for Sub Work, 
and need help with pricing private work.

Thanks for your time.
Doug Barber
North Beach Maryland
[email protected]
301-855-2295, Cell 410-610-6595


----------



## salopez

Columbia chiming in. I can work in howard, montgomary, baltimore, carroll, and frederick.


----------



## b2driver

I'm in St. Mary's County.


----------



## River Hill

salopez what is your email so I can contact you?


----------



## marylandplow

*contact info*

Hey steve havn't heard fro you in a while ye splease keep in touch contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## salopez

river hill
i am at [email protected]


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*Looking for Subs in MD*

Looking for two plowers and a sidewalk crew of 3 to work on two or three large jobs in the Odenton/Laurel area. Call me 410-320-1400 to talk


----------



## GreatBigTuna

We work in Baltimore, Anne Arundel and Howard counties. We're looking for some subs and a sidewalk crew, give me a ring if you're interested.


----------



## RODJ

*Need Work Md*

If You Need A Sub In Pikesville Owingsmill Randalstown Towson Give Me A Call Ford F350 7.5 Rodney 410 409-3683


----------



## hoax23

I use to live in Sparrows Point and now live in Parkville.


----------



## rcpd34

*Montgomery County*

Mostly Rockville & Gaithersburg.


----------



## MD Power Plow

I'm in Ellicott City/Columbia And have contracts in Baltimore, Annearundle, Howard, Montgomery and Prince Georges Counties.


----------



## sawbones25

Charles County here...


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Carroll County But I work for salopez in baltimore and howard county so you want/need any of my equipment see him.


----------



## RedDodge

North East, MD


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

A lot of people looking for work. Register with http://www.mdsnowremoval.com/con_registration.htm

Glen Burnie here, working everywhere.


----------



## dbcmjp

Snotex, Inc. Handle Towson to York, PA. Live in Shrewsbury.
Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn

*red dodge*

Are you looking for work if so contact me

thanks


----------



## RedDodge

Send me more information. Pay,area,requirements. [email protected]



Precision Lawn;328355 said:


> Are you looking for work if so contact me
> 
> thanks


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS

Frederick, Mostly County Schools


----------



## guntruck

Eastern Baltimore County here, work in Timonium, Owings Mills, Reisterstown and Sparrows Point. If interested send email to

[email protected]
Thanks Rich


----------



## GTMS

Hagerstown, here. or what the most of you guys refer to as "up in the sticks".


----------



## AlleganyLawncar

Cumberland, Maryland - up in the mountains.
[email protected]


----------



## chrisshenk

*plowing rt 29 sub for state highway*

here in howard county plowing 29 for state highway


----------



## MD Firefighter

Harford County here


----------



## throughthestorm

Jarrettsville, md


----------



## HBLandscaping

Hey guys, Well looks like its going to be a little slow again this year in MD, But hope it picks up soon.

While Im on, maybe you guys could help me out. This year Im plowing 100% for myself, I picked up a few good contracts which is a good start. My problem is 2 of my commercial contracts involve dealing with Ice/Freezing Rain/ Sleet if such weather hits. I have a buyers Tailgate spreader on my plow truck and Im looking for something to run through it. For those of you that have tailgate spreader or experiance with them what kind of ice melt etc do you use or recommend using here in MD. Being that these are my contracts and not someone elses I want to make sure I use the right stuff.


----------



## PM/FF

Jarrettsville here also...


----------



## MD Firefighter

All I'm saying is......be ready during the 1st week of 2008. Things are looking quite interesting with the computer models


----------



## throughthestorm

praying for some white stuff!!!


----------



## Marek

I'll believe it when I see it !


----------



## 07RICH

Carroll County here....


----------



## Kellyplow

Garrett County, far western Maryland. For those who don't know, we average 120" of snow a year. We have a little over 10" on the ground now and its snowing! :bluebounc


----------



## HBLandscaping

Montgomery county MD -

In western Montgomery County I have 4 1/2 on the ground and alittle over 3 on the streets. They said it would change to more sleet in the middle of the afternoon, It did for less then 20 minutes and now its back to all snow and its coming down heavy again. Looks like we'll be over 5 inches within the next 30 minutes. I got one truck on the road and Im heading out within the next 10 minutes with the second truck.

Hope it keeps falling...


----------



## U&USNOW

Howard County, West Friendship.


----------



## Precision Lawn

Welcome U&U snow


----------

